# Crab lures



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DOA


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Small circle hook 1/16 split shot - they inhale them when the crab bite turns on.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Chase Smash Crab https://chasebaitsusa.com/products/smash-crab


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Crab flies. Put blue in them


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cranka crab


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Skram said:


> Chase Smash Crab https://chasebaitsusa.com/products/smash-crab


12.99 for one fake crab!!!!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

2nd DOA


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyone know if there are any weedless options? For those of us fishing grass flats? Or a way to rig a DOA weedless?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> Anyone know if there are any weedless options? For those of us fishing grass flats? Or a way to rig a DOA weedless?


You could probably add a heavy mono/mason weed guard to it.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You could probably add a heavy mono/mason weed guard to it.


How would you attach that to the existing jig?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

86 the existing hook.. use a circle it becomes very weedless, if that does not work 86 hook & weight, and use an 1/8oz weedless jig head.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

jlindsley said:


> 12.99 for one fake crab!!!!


better tie a good knot


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> Anyone know if there are any weedless options? For those of us fishing grass flats? Or a way to rig a DOA weedless?


Get a piece of wire and bend it into a wire guard, push the ends into the crab and the bend at the hook point. It works on the shrimp but should work on crab. Learned this from Mark Nichols himself. There might be a video on their website.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Savage Gear


----------

